# Grounded!!!



## Ellejustus (Mar 20, 2020)

Were all grounded in Socal.  I have much to say about life and what I have learned the last 3 years and especially, the last two months.  First, I hope everyone who is healthy and our staying strong and offering to help others who need help.  For those who are sick, I pray you or your loved ones find healing. Secondly, fear has caused many to behave out of their own fear in their mind or what they think might happen.  The brain has a way to look into the future and play what "might" happen or "who" made the virus and "why."  Media is stroking us all with fear of the what ifs.  I personally believe God is working through Love and I believe we are being tested to see what kind of love we all have for each other.  
Many of you know me and my rants on the socal soccer forum.  All I can say is I have learned and been blessed to put my pride aside.  This actually happened before the virus came.  I shared that I chose Love over hate.  We all have a choice.  Love with trust, or hate with fear.  I chose love and that is how you really win with God. 
Food for thought:  Would it be out of the realm of possibilities that EGO is God?  We already know God is light and love all in one. Maybe God shared his ego with us too?  I believe ego is awesome and what makes us all unique.  However, somehow we got an alter ego as well.  This is my dark shadow that feeds all the hate and evil in my soul.  We all have it.  The alter ego (false self) judges the ego (true self) first.  The ultimate judgement one can hand down is hell after death. After the ego is judged by his alter ego for eternal punishment, the ego will then judge all the other egos to hell as well.  That doesn't sound like, "perfect love" but more like, "fear with doom and gloom."  It makes zero sense to me today that a loving God will throw us all into hell if we don;t obey. I was taught if you don;t go to church every Sunday and read your bible and so on, you will go to hell after death.  Death is 100% real and that unknown has caused most of us to have real fear.  There is nothing to fear except fear itself. Perfect love drives out fear 
We also have found that DNA is actually light particles.  Basically, DNA is so simple it's just light. Were all from the light and made of light particles.  It's actually really beautiful.  We've been tricked big time.  

That's what *DNA* and proteins do. They fluoresce for a very short time and then rest for a very long time." Backman, Zhang, and Sun discovered that when illuminated with visible *light*, the molecules *get excited *and *light* up well enough to be imaged without fluorescent stains

Love (light) will always prevail. I have already forgiven work bosses that I hated, I forgive churches that I got really mad at and hated and I also forgive soccer and all that came with it.  I take full responsibilities for my life and my sinful actions.  Please forgive me for any wrong I did to any of you in the soccer world.  One day at a time and we will get through all this together.  Stay safe and be strong for others if you can


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 22, 2020)

*Sunday Service "Love"*​
What is the real love?
*Real Love* is unconditional *love*. THAT is the kind of "*love*" we all want. In *Real Love* there is no disappointment, impatience, irritation, or anger. Wow, now that is different–so different that most people have never truly felt it.

Does love come from God?
Dear friends, let us *love *one another, for *love *comes from God. Everyone who *loves *has been born of God and knows God. Whoever does not *love *does not know God, because *God is love*. ... No one has ever seen God; but if we *love* one another, God lives in us and his *love* is made complete in us.

Love is all we got if you think about it.  From 2017-2019, I was tested beyond all tests in life with first getting all my money and a revenue stream that helped feed my family taken from me.  Gone like the wind!!! After that, we lost close church friends over a teaching that makes no sense and was more about control and fear based imo.  I see many warning everyone that judgement is on it's way.  "Repent" they say.  I say, "LOVE."  Soccer was also a place where my darkness took over the little light I had left.  I was barely hanging on.  I was so angry and hurt.  I thought I did everything right and played by the rules on this planet (after I turned 18).  I was getting worked over from business, church and soccer, all at the same time.  The more darkness you consume, the more dark your soul becomes.  The one steady of love was my family of four 

A month ago my wife and I had the best talk and refection ever.  22 years of marriage and raising two kids in Socal.  She came home from a "girls night out" and the first thing she said to me was, "Bill, I forgive you." Not, "I forgives you all of your sins" and then let's me have it with her list of all the wrongs I did the last 22 years.  No, it was just, "I forgive you."  It was so powerful and what I needed to hear.  I had become someone who she didn't know anymore.  My sweet wife who is full of love and grace.  I also went deep in my own life and saw many areas that needed improvement. It came down to one choice with you know who upstairs.  Love or hate?  I chose LOVE!


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey man- happy Sunday!  Good for you to reflect, reconcile with loved ones, and keep moving!  
When I jumped on this forum for the first time (maybe a month or two ago?) you and some other ‘old timers’ were in the midst of some pretty acrimonious exchanges and I jumped in, thinking that is the norm here, and wanting to establish some safe distance.  I was wrong taking that approach.  You in your various forms, in no particular order, have been informative, funny as hell, goofy, helpful, repetitive and sometimes slightly nonsensical.
But, you’ve always always made the conversation interesting, driving it forward somehow.  

good on ya.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Hey man- happy Sunday!  Good for you to reflect, reconcile with loved ones, and keep moving!
> When I jumped on this forum for the first time (maybe a month or two ago?) you and some other ‘old timers’ were in the midst of some pretty acrimonious exchanges and I jumped in, thinking that is the norm here, and wanting to establish some safe distance.  I was wrong taking that approach.  You in your various forms, in no particular order, have been informative, funny as hell, goofy, helpful, repetitive and sometimes slightly nonsensical.
> But, you’ve always always made the conversation interesting, driving it forward somehow.
> 
> good on ya.


Thanks.  I truly was in a battle of good vs evil (my own evil btw, no one to blame but myself). I'm super, ultra competitive I found out.  My way is the right way so to speak. That was with politics, sports and the highest form of the alter ego, religious superiority.  That be some big pride brother.  I needed to get knocked down from my perch and take the chip off both my shoulders which causing severe back pain in my life.  BTW, no more back pain since my wife said, "I forgive you."  She said it as if God was letting me know to stop judging myself and others so much  I'm no saint, just coming clean with the facts. I still think politics are good and we should be able to have civil discussions with our different views on life. Were not all going to agree and that's ok too. I look forward to greener pastures in life and soccer. Happy Sunday to you and stay safe


----------



## soccerfan123 (Mar 22, 2020)

I love the positivity in this thread man. Stay safe cali


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 24, 2020)

Right Now!


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 24, 2020)

*Get Together*

"If* you* hear the song I sing
*You* will understand,
now *listen *ok*,
You*, yes you,
hold the key to* love* and* fear.*
All in *your trembling hand*
Just *one key unlocks them both*
It's there at *your command"*

It all comes down to you.  Some get it and some don;t.  Choose wisely


----------



## sdklutz (Apr 7, 2020)

A good read for anyone curious about the "Ego"









						Ego Is the Enemy
					

Check out this great listen on Audible.com. "While the history books are filled with tales of obsessive visionary geniuses who remade the world in their images with sheer, almost irrational force, I've found that history is also made by individuals who fought their egos at every turn, who esc...




					www.audible.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 7, 2020)

sdklutz said:


> A good read for anyone curious about the "Ego"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A great read.  I'm starting to see myself as three people now. As I step back and look at my ego (me) and (Carl) my Shadow, I see it is up to me to be make sure I keep my ego in place.  I actually really like Carl and so does my wife.  Not sure if ego is the enemy but he sure can be if he's not put in check.


----------

